

Researcher: Apple developer site hack? I meant no harm - bhauer
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57594804-37/researcher-apple-developer-site-hack-i-meant-no-harm/

======
draugadrotten
The guy says

> _I have over 100.000+ users details and Apple is informed about this. I didn
> 't attempt to get the datas first and report then, instead I have reported
> first._

Hmm. He states he has the personal data of 100,000+ users. He then proceeds
says he obtained this data _after_ he reported to Apple. So why did he
download the (presumably secret) user details of 100,000+ users?

Smells like an illegal black hat computer intrusion to me.

